# En World Game of Death #2 - Part 2



## Macbrea (Feb 17, 2002)

Ok, back from event......was asleep all of sunday.  Sheesh, must admit I haven't drank that much in awhile.   Need to start this next post because we are exceeding post limits for a single thread. 

Ok, I am waiting on Veridans turn when he gets a chance now that I have answered his emails. 

Will post map in a second.

Macbrea


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 17, 2002)

Maps to this point are:

Start:  http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GoD2Round0.html

End of round 1:

http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GoD2Round1.html

End of round 2:

http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round2.html

End of round 3:

http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round3.html

End of round 4:

http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round4.html

Currently in round 5:

http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round5.html


Macbrea

Turn belongs to Veridan.


----------



## green slime (Feb 18, 2002)

*Action posted*

Verdin starts mumbles a rythmic mystical chant while attempting to dodge the long pointy thing Single Malt seems to want to embed in Verdin's chest.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 18, 2002)

Round 5 action:

Veridan stands up chanting,  a glinter of magical light fades into his skin. 

Map still the same as above.

Macbrea

Tis now Garions action.


----------



## kitoy (Feb 18, 2002)

Whoops, posted on the wrong board.  I'll copy it over here:

Dondarrian shouts out, "Kanyano and I agree to an alliance against the enchanters. We will ally as long as our enemies outside of the wall of force still stand! I will swear to it if you will!"


----------



## green slime (Feb 18, 2002)

Verdin: You have my word, Dondarrian. I know you will be true to yours.


----------



## Agladan (Feb 18, 2002)

Kanyano agrees:"You have my word, just like Dondarrian said. What say the fourth musketeer, Dr Midnight?"


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 18, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *Ok, back from event......was asleep all of sunday.  Sheesh, must admit I haven't drank that much in awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 18, 2002)

I agree, comrades! Let us bathe in their blood!

A proposal: If any one of us turns against any other one of us, we ALL concentrate attacks on the turncoat. This will ensure that no one will attempt such treachery.

When the time is right, we will separate and fight on our own. Not until then.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 18, 2002)

Round 5 action: 

Garion manages to survive the smoke unscathed. (roll: 23 Result: saved) 

There is the sound of a pixillian voice in the central southern area of the map within the edge of the smoke. Then a spell is cast upon Dondarrian (Roll: 27  Result: save failed).

There is another high pitched pixillian (Roll: 18 Result: save failed), suddenly Dr. Midnight seems unable to move.

Garion shouts, "Meme, my ally, do not touch Dondarrion for he will destroy the brass bottle that's been haunting us."

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round5.html

Macbrea

Turn belongs to Single malt


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 18, 2002)

Meme yells out "Fine I won't touch your precious slave monkey. Just don't get in between me and Dr. Midnight or Veridin!"


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 18, 2002)

GAHH!!! I ONLY JUST A ROUND AGO WAS FREE TO MOVE AGAIN!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 18, 2002)

Sorry doc, but you sided with the wrong people it seems and you were the only target left who either A) didn't have a antimagic field on or B) didn't have splel resistance.

Edit-And I was going to suggest you attack Verdin, for the sake of irony, but suggestion has a close range which I didn't want to get too close to that side...yet...


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 19, 2002)

Hey, is the ghaele just not visible or did it wink out of existence due to the anti magic field?


----------



## Agladan (Feb 19, 2002)

The Ghaele has winked out in Kanyano's antimagic field.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 19, 2002)

Round 5 action:

Single malt quickly takes a step backward and places his morning star in his baldric. 

He then raises his hands and points to the ceiling, A column of flame decends on Dr. Midnight and Veridan. (Dr. Midnight: Autofail Damage: 17 Divine, 16 Fire (Total: 33 damage)) (Veridan SR Roll: 22  Save roll: 26 Effect: 8 divine, 8 fire) Dr. Midnight is severely burned, but Veridan seems barely to even really notice the flames around him.  After casting Single malt moves back to the corner of the platform, while drawing his morning star back out.


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round5.html

Macbrea

Vilhelm's turn.

Was required to edit as 22 doesn't not save on SR. Close....but not quite.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 19, 2002)

yyyyyep. 

GOOD NIGHT, EVERYONE!


----------



## Number47 (Feb 19, 2002)

I told you stepping on halflings would bring bad luck.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 19, 2002)

Round 5 Action:

Vilhelm moves about in the ethereal and then drinks a potion.

Map is the same as above. 

It is now Lisa and Meme's turn.

Macbrea


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 19, 2002)

Hehe, another visually boring round for Vilhelm...

Anyway current teams:

Team Me-me:
Meme
Garion (the Pixie Chic... heh had a country moment...)
Dabble (we all miss you... ummm or something)
Lisa (okay so he had to pay her to be on the team...)

Team Whack a Mole
Kanyano (chillin with his Gheale friend... ouch that one even hurt me)
Dondarion (dominated into betraying Kanyano's bottle...)
Dr. Midnight (SMOKIN!!)
Single Malt (Laying the smack down on his homies... it must the Pixie Dominatrix...)
Veridan (Obviously immune to SM's smack down... hmmm he might have been in on it...)

Team Penalty Box
Varus (some one who obviously doesn't play well with others)

Team Other World
Vilhelm (yes kids this is what happens when you take way too much pot[ion]...)

TTFN

editted:
Hmmm, aparently I missed Single Malt's team up with Meme... have to go back and recheck the posts...


----------



## green slime (Feb 19, 2002)

Once again, the players choose to ignore the obvious threats to their victory and instead blast away at weaker foes...

Is it not obvious that Garion is the mastermind of all that is evil?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 19, 2002)

The mastermind?  Hardly, I can't do much except for assist, I say that Vilhelm is the true mastermind, hiding behind his etheral curtain and biding his time to strike.


----------



## Agladan (Feb 19, 2002)

Fun post Evileeyore! 

How about these names for the two teams with more than one member each?

The Vile Enchanters  (aptly named thus first by Green Slime / Veridan)
Garion - The tiny dominatrix
Meme - The leader of a quickly diminishing pack of elves and Lisa's hero
Single Malt - Strong medicin?

Smoking Musketeers (in honor of our fencing Dr and smoke-em-out tactics)
Dr Midnight - Has he smoked his last pipe?
Veridan - The current Champion!
Dondarrian - Unwilling subject to Garion
Kanyano - Really doesn't like magic!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 19, 2002)

As you can see though, Dondarrion is on our team now, willingly or not.


----------



## green slime (Feb 19, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *The mastermind?  Hardly, I can't do much except for assist, I say that Vilhelm is the true mastermind, hiding behind his etheral curtain and biding his time to strike. *




Sorry Sollir Hairytoes, I made my save against your vile suggestion... I know a true evil mastermind when it hides in the guise of an invisible pixie on speed...


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 20, 2002)

Round 5 Action:

Lisa seems to wait a second for something to happen.

Meme cast a spell on Lisa then quickly cast one on himself.

Lisa now decides to act. She sheaths her weapon and begins to cast a very long spell at an very fast rate. There is a shimmer of light and Three Dire bats appear and screach as they flutter about Lisa. The bats seem to be waiting for some kind of action. 

Dondarrian Flys up in to the air and across the area. He seems to cough a second when entering the smoke but no worse then that. (Roll: 21 Effect: save) He lands near the base of the northern platform and swings at something on the ground. (Roll: 19 Concealment roll: 32 Damage: 23 minus hardness 10 effect: Smoking bottle is destroyed).  Having finished his orders completely he steps into the antimagic field. 

Elf 21 moves to another location and readies his shortsword.

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round5.html

End of Game round 5

Macbrea 

Game effect note: The smoke will clear in 4 rounds.


----------



## Number47 (Feb 20, 2002)

Just for curiousity, did Lisa use Summon Monster 4 to 1d3, or Summon Monster 5 for d4+1?

Edit: I mean Summon Natures Ally


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 20, 2002)

I never suggested you Vilhelm, my last action was casting dominate person on dondarrion and hold person on Dr. Midnight, before then I only suggested Jessica, frankly I have no clue what you're talking about.

Edit-Hrm, Dondarrion must have mobility?  Who knew?


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 20, 2002)

Number47 said:
			
		

> *Just for curiousity, did Lisa use Summon Monster 4 to 1d3, or Summon Monster 5 for d4+1?
> 
> Edit: I mean Summon Natures Ally *




Wouldn't you like to know. MUAHHEHAESHASEHAHEHAHE SOON I SHALL RULE THE WORLD.

After I do the dishes.


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 20, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *I never suggested you Vilhelm, my last action was casting dominate person on dondarrion and hold person on Dr. Midnight, before then I only suggested Jessica, frankly I have no clue what you're talking about.
> 
> Edit-Hrm, Dondarrion must have mobility?  Who knew? *




Well, what good will it do him? Unless he and kanyano have a lot of ranged weapons to shoot at us, they're well...stranded!


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 20, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *I never suggested you Vilhelm, my last action was casting dominate person on dondarrion and hold person on Dr. Midnight, before then I only suggested Jessica, frankly I have no clue what you're talking about.
> 
> Edit-Hrm, Dondarrion must have mobility?  Who knew? *




Editted: Speling and is grammar... ugh still awake at 1:30 am...

Ummm, I think you were talking at Veridan with that last one...  I know it gets difficult with all the V names...  How about I go and reduce the numbers a little, err, as soon as I figure out how to leave the Ethereal that is (D'oh knew i should've taken a left turn at Albequerke)...

TTFN

PS: It wouldn't take much of a suggestion to work on me... I like Dominatrixes... Especially Pixie Chics


----------



## green slime (Feb 20, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *I never suggested you Vilhelm, my last action was casting dominate person on dondarrion and hold person on Dr. Midnight, before then I only suggested Jessica, frankly I have no clue what you're talking about. *




I was refering to this suggestion:
"I say that Vilhelm is the true mastermind, hiding behind his etheral curtain and biding his time to strike. "

While he might be biding his time, He is not, in my opinion, the evil mastermind behind this hideous plot to destroy me. Unless of course he has planted some kind of subliminal suggestion...


----------



## Mal-2 (Feb 20, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *
> Edit-Hrm, Dondarrion must have mobility?  Who knew? *




I think he was just _hasted_.  He moved, attacked, then moved again.  

Mal-2


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 20, 2002)

Just so everyone knows on  targetting in the arena.  If you trying to shoot from the ground to the platform. Basicly you can see the distance your away from the platform.  If you are targetting the ceiling with Cylanders then you can see double that distance out.   

 So:
 If your standing at the base of the platform you can see the square directly above you or the ceiling two squares in. 

If your standing two squares away from a platform you can see 2 squares into it. Or 4 squares for the ceiling. 


I needed to post this because my most common question I get is can I target someone from this position to that position. This should hopefully aleviate alittle of that. 

PS: So people know the point those stone blocks shatter is 100 points of damage.  At that point they become rubble. So, if you really want to break out the rat he isn't impossible to get to.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 20, 2002)

Mal-2 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I think he was just hasted.  He moved, attacked, then moved again.
> 
> Mal-2 *





Yes, Dondarrian's action was Fly without entering antimagic field to square with bottle, attack bottle. If bottle was destroyed he had followed all instructions listed by the Dominator. He still had a partial action left from his last round of haste.  He stepped into the antimagic field. This doesn't nullify his dominate is just suspends it.  Making telepathic contact currently impossible.  As soon as he leaves the field he will be subject to he dominate again.



Macbrea


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 20, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *Just so everyone knows on  targetting in the arena.  If you trying to shoot from the ground to the platform. Basicly you can see the distance your away from the platform.  If you are targetting the ceiling with Cylanders then you can see double that distance out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 20, 2002)

Yup your right was typing too fast. 2 spaces away from the ledge should see 2 spaces into the ledge or 4 to ceiling.

Macbrea


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 20, 2002)

Round 6 Action:

Kanyano delays his action while in deep thought. A very scare look for the ratman. 

Elf 7 continues to choke and gasp for air. (roll: 9 Effect: 4 subdual)
Elf 14 catches his breath and decided to try bull rushing the Kanyano. As the young elf approaches the Nezumi he swings his shortword cutting the poor elf in nearly in half. (save roll: 16 , Kanyano's AoO: 35*(confirmed) Damage: 11)
Elf 15 continues to choke and gasp for air. (roll: 14 Effect: 6 subual)
Elf 17 continues to choke and gasp for air. (roll: 6 effect: 1 subdual)
Elf 22 catches his breath and decided to charge Dr. Midnight (Roll: 23 Damage: 7)

Map for this round is: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round6.html

Macbrea

Am waiting for a reply from Kanyano because he delayed til after the elves went.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 20, 2002)

Round 6 Action:

Kanyano quickly reaches into his pouch and throws a stone towards the space on the ground that the dire bat is in but falls short. There is a thunderous roar in the arena as a stone explodes. (Roll: 11 Effect:Strikes platform slightly above the Mord's Arch at square J13)

Varus applies another dose of Healing salve to his eye. (Health + 7) 

Dr. Midnight really dislikes elves....alot but cannot do much about it. He is still held in place by some foul enchanter.

Map for this round is: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round6.html

Macbrea

It is now Verdin's turn


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Feb 20, 2002)

(Yeah, I miscalculated I thought it would take both of Vanor's haste actions just to move there, oh well, next time.  Go elves, keep bullrushing him! )


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 20, 2002)

Round 6 action: 

Verdin steps onto the stairwell waving his arms in spell casting. Suddenly on the other side of the arena decending from the ceiling is a column of flame. The 3 dire bats, Meme, Lisa and the invisible pixie Garion are caught in the blast. 
(Saves: Bat1:14 Failed / Bat2:18 failed / Bat3:15  failed / Meme:22 saved / Lisa:20 saved / Garion:19 failed/ Damages for those that saved: 10 Fire, 11 Divine / Those that failed: 21 Fire, 21 Divine/ Meme's Damage: 11 Divine )
The bats are killed by the force of the explosion. 


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round6.html

Macbrea

The turn belongs to the very singed Garion!


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 20, 2002)

And before you ask that did take in Small size and the boosted dex on your reflex save. 


Macbrea


----------



## Number47 (Feb 20, 2002)

Hee hee hee. Poor Dr. Midnight, couldn't handle taking on halflings and elves.


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 20, 2002)

Ugh.


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 20, 2002)

> AoO: 35*(confirmed) Damage: 11)




I've always wondered what does the * next to the roll mean? A natural twenty?

Also, my elves are stupid. Do they all rush the guy who's paralyzed? Nooooo. oh well.


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 20, 2002)

Elf 22, if I weren't paralyzed, you wouldn't have the nerve. You know I'd put three feet of steel through your heart in the blink of an eye. 

You just keep on attacking the helpless man. 

I'll be waiting for you in the next life, Elf 22.

I'll be waiting.


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 20, 2002)

Dr Midnight said:
			
		

> *Elf 22, if I weren't paralyzed, you wouldn't have the nerve. You know I'd put three feet of steel through your heart in the blink of an eye.
> 
> You just keep on attacking the helpless man.
> 
> ...




Bah. 
You don't know pure raw hatred until your parents name you "Elf 22".

 Elf 22 is the man. 

He is legend. 

He is ABOVEGOD. 

He is...ELF 22.

[/voice of god movie announcer]


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 21, 2002)

Your elf that was able to move on the top of the platform would have had to run 20 feet and jump down 10ft to attack the paralyzed individual.  With his very low hps a 10 foot fall would probably leave him near death.  He figured if he pushes Kanyano off the ledge he will occomplish two things.  A the ratman moved there for a reason and the air at that point is fresh.  Now, as for your other elf that could move he was on the ground level and went after Dr. Midnight because he was closest.  But since he could only to a charging attack with a shortsword his damage isn't very much.  If left alone he will probably Coup de grace the good doctor next round. 


Round 6 action:

Garion drinks a couple of potions. (health +27)


The map is the same as before

It is now single malts action.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 21, 2002)

clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I've always wondered what does the * next to the roll mean? A natural twenty?
> 
> Also, my elves are stupid. Do they all rush the guy who's paralyzed? Nooooo. oh well. *





Roll: 30*(confirmed) in my anotation means  the person rolled within the crit range of the weapon that they where using and they confirmed the critical. 

Roll: 10*(Nat 1)  means a natural 1 was rolled and even if it was 1000*(nat 1) you miss.

If you see 23*(nat 20 confirmed) this usually means that the person hit someone with a higher then 23 armor only by virtue of rolling a 20.

I believe this happened very early in the game somewhere.



Macbrea


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 21, 2002)

> Your elf that was able to move on the top of the platform would have had to run 20 feet and jump down 10ft to attack the paralyzed individual. With his very low hps a 10 foot fall would probably leave him near death. He figured if he pushes Kanyano off the ledge he will occomplish two things. A the ratman moved there for a reason and the air at that point is fresh. Now, as for your other elf that could move he was on the ground level and went after Dr. Midnight because he was closest. But since he could only to a charging attack with a shortsword his damage isn't very much. If left alone he will probably Coup de grace the good doctor next round.




I realize they probably make better decisions than I do, but I like to whine too


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 21, 2002)

On average I have been having them go for the easy targets or for people that are directly targeting them.   They have a special kind of love for Kanyano because he has caused the most deaths in their number.

Macbrea


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 21, 2002)

Round 6 action:

Single malt looks about him. Strides forward while drawing a potion from his belt and drinks it.


Map is: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round6.html

The turn belongs to Vilhelm.

Macbrea


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 21, 2002)

A death in the arena!

Round 6 action:

Suddenly, Vilhelm appears in the smoke next to Dr. Midnight! (Save roll: 21)
And he swings a mighty Bastard sword at the paralyzed Doctor. (Roll: 36*(confirmed) Concealment: True seeing Damage:33)
Dr. Midnight is slashed from head to toe....the light fades from his eyes. (10 points Vilhelm)
At that point he takes a step toward Verdin and swings his sword at the man. (Roll:14 Effect: miss)  

Current map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round6.html

The turn belongs to Meme!


----------



## Agladan (Feb 21, 2002)

Kanyano says farewell: "Goodnight Dr Midnight! We will send you your enemies to serve you for eternity!"


----------



## Number47 (Feb 21, 2002)

Would everyone mind please checking out the Game of Death thread in the General Forum? I am a little annoyed that Macbrea and Green Slime think that the tactic used by the dead guy is overpowering, and would appreciate others' opinions. Thanks.

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=497&pagenumber=3


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 22, 2002)

Sorry Dr Midnight, but I couldn't allow an Elf (even Elf 22, the Hero of the Elves) get away with a Coup de Grace...

Vilhelm shouts: "Know this Elf 22, the Wall you stand in is all that saved you from the wrath of my Cleave!  Grrrr!"

Now if only Veridan will stand still long enough for me to hit him...


TTFN


----------



## Dr Midnight (Feb 22, 2002)

Well, I'd much rather go down by a PC's blade than to get taken out by FRICKIN' ELF 22... I'll be waiting there for you, you stupid %^&%^ NPC.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 22, 2002)

Round 6 action:

Meme delays for Lisa to cast her spells.

Lisa hangs her warhammer on her baldric. Then casts a healing spell on herself. (Health: +22, plus upto 22 subdual)
She then quickly casts a healing spell on Meme. (Health: +16 (healed 17))


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round6.html

Turn is still Meme's


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 22, 2002)

Hmm, if these elves stay around much longer I am going to have to name them all.....


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 22, 2002)

I suggest Fred, Barney...

My roommate suggests Jose, and Jos-b (hose-a, hose-b)...

Heh

or the numbers could be lowered to 1-5 and then we could try to kill them in order, and whoever manages it gets all the booty...


Editted:  Damn you Macbrea, you've already named them!!!   Grrrr!!!


TTFN


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 22, 2002)

Heh, much easier to do descriptives with names. rather then numbers.


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 22, 2002)

Ahhh... I liked having an elf named Elf 22. 

My second choice would have been Barney Fife.

My third choice would be Bob.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 22, 2002)

Round 6 action:

Meme casts a spell from a scroll above the platform next to Vilhelm.
The blast of light catches Vilhelm, Verdin, and  Fenwe in it glow. (Effect: Vilhelms True seeing is dispelled, Verdin is uneffected, Fenwe is uneffected)
He then runs across the sand to the base of the L shaped platform. 

Dondarrian puts his sword and shield away, and reaches down picking up a shortbow and arrows off the ground around him. 

Kalintir (elf 21) sheaths his weapon runs forward and jumps up and catches the edge of the wall. 

End of Round 6

Round 7 action:

Eldric (elf 7) chokes and collapses due to lack of air. (Damage 4 subdual)
Alandrial (elf 15) charges kanyano attempting to push him off the ledge. (Kanyano rolls: 33 Damage: 11) As the elf approaches Kanyano's sword runs him through. 
Elrond (elf 17) charges Kanyano in an attempt to also push him off the ledge as Alandrial tried. (Bull Rush: ELFvKAN: 14 vs. 8 Effect: Kanyano is pushed back 5ft. Results: Fall 10ft Damage: 3)
Finwe annoyed that his target was killed by an invisible stalker, loots the good doctor of a rapier and a potion belt. Then kicks the doctors corpse through the glowing blue wall and steps toward the Doctor's killer. Shouting, "I dj` w^m ui`n inv Aiwn!"


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round7.html

Round belongs to Kanyano.

Macbrea


----------



## Number47 (Feb 22, 2002)

Ooh! What did he say? My dead body speaks Elvish! By the way, how come I don't have a cool dead body icon on the map?


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 23, 2002)

Bwahahahha, poor little dondarrian has to resort to stealing from my elves to do anything. 

tee-hee!


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 23, 2002)

Number47 said:
			
		

> *Ooh! What did he say? My dead body speaks Elvish! By the way, how come I don't have a cool dead body icon on the map? *





Ah, thanks for reminding me...I keep forgetting to do that.

Macbrea


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 23, 2002)

BTW did veridin's spell resistance stop my dispel or did I just roll lousy?


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 23, 2002)

The way a dispel check works for area effect is your need to roll:

1d20 + your caster level vs 11 + his caster level. 

If you fail to drop the highest level, oldest spell on him, It goes to the next spell. 

He had 2 spells on him. You should be able to reverse engineer your odd fairly well on wether your going to drop a spell or not. 

Macbrea


----------



## Number47 (Feb 23, 2002)

Has absolutely no bearing, but just curious:

When you die, do the spells cast on yourself (frex, shapechange), disappear? In other words, is that a dead human or a dead solar?

I suppose it might have bearing in future games, if there is Raise Dead available or similar.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 23, 2002)

Shapechange says as polymorph other except a few things. Which one of the things that polymorph other stats that isn't different in Shapechange is "If slain, the polymorphed creature reverts to its original form, though it remains dead."


Which means a shapechanged individual that is killed reverts back to natural form.     That person technically still has shapechange on them while they are dead until the time runs out. Though it would be pretty impossible to change forms while dead.

Macbrea


P.S.: the main problem with raise dead in this game is the 10 minute casting time.


----------



## Number47 (Feb 23, 2002)

Resurrection has a 10 minute casting time. Raise Dead has only a 1 minute casting time. Not hard to do at all if combined with a Wall spell or Etherealness or such.

What would happen if you had Raise Dead in Ioun Stone? Would it still take one minute to cast?


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 23, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *The way a dispel check works for area effect is your need to roll:
> 
> 1d20 + your caster level vs 11 + his caster level.
> 
> ...





I understand that...what I meant to ask is did his spell resistance negate the dispel magic before it even got to that point?


----------



## green slime (Feb 23, 2002)

clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> I understand that...what I meant to ask is did his spell resistance negate the dispel magic before it even got to that point? *




_Dispel magic_  ignores spell resistance. Check the spell description for details.

I guess you just rolled well... (from my PoV)


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 23, 2002)

Dispel magic isn't effected by Spell resistance. Therefor, if he had spell resistance it wouldn't stop the spell. The rolls just were not that great. 

Macbrea


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 23, 2002)

Round 7 action:

A wall of fire suddenly reappears in a place that it was before. 

The smoke settles some into the trenches. 

Kanyano gnashes his teeth and glares at Elrond: "Say your last prayer, Elf! You are about to die!"
Kanyano annoyed at the elf above him strides quickly around the platform and back up the stairwell to beside the elf. Along the route the wall of fire winks out for a second as if to let Kanyano pass. When it comes back up it burns off half the rope hanging off Kanyano's belt.  Upon arriving at the elf, he doesn't seem to stop moving and attempt to run into the elf. The elf puts his in defense (Roll: 20 Result: miss) failing to hit the Nezumi.  Kanyano collides with the elf pushing him off the platform and moving into his square. (Roll: KANvELF: 18 vs 9) Elrond falls to the ground below (damage: 2).

Varus applies more healing salve to his wounds. (+5 health)


Map:  http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round7.html

Turn belongs to Verdin the Vicious.

Macbrea


----------



## green slime (Feb 23, 2002)

Info posted...


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 23, 2002)

Round 7 action:

Verdin takes a step backwards away from Vilhelm and fades away into the ether.  Vilhelm seem to look slightly ahead of him and then in a blindling flash swings his Bastard sword (Roll: 30*(confirmed) concealment: 64% Armor Fort check 78% Damage: 40). Verdin is greivously wounded on the ethereal plane. 

Map is: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round7.html

Round belongs to Garion.

Macbrea


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 23, 2002)

Round 7 Action:

Garion decides to drink a couple of potions while flying about invisible. 

Map is the same as above.

Macbrea

Turn belongs to Single Malt.


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 24, 2002)

Heh-heh, the Ethereal Plane is my turf boy!

Vilhelm: "You can run but you can't hide Veridin!  Elf your next!"


Wow, I didn't expect to lay in this much smack!  To bad there are so many enemies with Anti-Magic Fields... Grrrr!

TTFN


----------



## green slime (Feb 25, 2002)

Verdin gasps, damning himself for underestimating an opponent.

That, and his typical bad luck when it comes to die rolls...

Chance of striking me with a critical = 30% (assuming imp crit and keen weapon) * 80% (smoke concealment) * 25% (armour) = 6%

Which when it comes to my luck, I suppose it had to happen...


----------



## Single Malt (Feb 25, 2002)

Single Malt eyes Kalintir suspiciously and calls out to Meme:

"Meme I trust your elves know who's on their side and who's not....."


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 25, 2002)

Death in the arena!

Round 7 Action:

Single malt drinks a potion and takes a step forward. Then seems to wait for something to occur.

Vilhelm attacks the thin air, which is Verdin.  (Roll: 28 Damage: 23) There is a scream in pain in the Ethereal as Verdin's life is extinguished.
Vilhelm cleaves into the elf standing at the same point. (Roll: 26*(confirmed) Damage: 40) The elf body explodes in a splattering of blood and bone.
Vilhelm reaches into his pouch and carefully sprinkles a powder over himself. He fades away.

Lisa cast a spell up on the eastern ledge that goes off in a flash of light (The repel wood is dispelled, The wall of fire is dispelled). Then moves over to Meme and cast a spell on him.


Map for this turn: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round7.html

Turn belongs to Meme.


Gm note: The concealment roll to hit Verdin was unnessessary in the previous attack. As the weapon and ability that Vilhelm is using to attack into the Ethereal plane from the real world does not require the 50% miss chance.


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 25, 2002)

SWEET!!!

Okay here's where the rest of the arena descides that I am too dangerous and they band agianst me...  

TTFN


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 25, 2002)

Round 7 action:

Meme drops his longsword and leaps up onto the wall. Grabbing the lip pulls himself onto the top. Snatches a scroll from his hip and cast over the large pit in the west. 
A flash of light goes off above the pit. (Vilhelm's haste is dispelled, The wall of fire is dispelled)
Meme then seems to ready and action as if waiting for something to occur.

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round7.html

Turn belongs to Dondarrian.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 26, 2002)

Round 7 action:

Dondarrian drops the bow and arrows he has in his hands. Draws a sword and cuts down the elf. (Roll: 31 Damage: 10)

Kalintir decided to get a decent weapon for this......Runs across the platform and leaps boldly onto the stairs of the next platform!

Map for round 7: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round7.html 


End of Round 7!


The map for round 8 will be: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round8.html


The turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 26, 2002)

Round 8 Action:


Kanyano drops his swords, Kicks the rope at his feet to the side with Dondarrian, then quickly draws his longbow from his back. He sends two arrows down range. One at Meme, which hits. (Roll: 27 Damage: 9 minus 9 from stoneskin)
The second shot whistles towards Kalintr and hits him. (Roll: 24 Damage: 8) The elf clutches the shaft of the arrow and yanks it back out cussing in elven. 

Varus applies more salve to his wounds. (Health +8)


Map for this round: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round8.html

Turn belongs to Garion.


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey Macbrea, I couldn't check your rules ('cause I couldn't get it to load), but I thought the Mithral Bars afforded cover if fought or shot through...

Just a random thought...

TTFN


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 26, 2002)

The smoke provides concealment too....


----------



## Number47 (Feb 26, 2002)

*Minor rant*

So there's a non-magical salve that can completely heal a grievous sword wound in under a minute? I wish modern medicine could do that. This is the exact reason I never buy splat books!


----------



## Mal-2 (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Minor rant*



			
				Number47 said:
			
		

> *So there's a non-magical salve that can completely heal a grievous sword wound in under a minute? I wish modern medicine could do that. This is the exact reason I never buy splat books! *




I'm sorry you don't like my equipment.  If it makes you feel any better, I've spent the last 6 rounds applying salve to a single round's worth of wounds.

Mal-2


----------



## Number47 (Feb 26, 2002)

Actually, it only makes sense for you to carry that salve given your character concept. I was just ranting about the game designer who decided such a salve is non-magical. For it to be non-magical, it should at least be only usable once on the same wound.

Oh well. It is a fantasy game, I guess.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 26, 2002)

Yes, the bars provided cover. 1/4 cover per set of bars. So 1/2 for shooting through two sets. Which was +4 to Meme's ac.  From the unshielded side a 27 hits even with the AC bonus. Also, people may notice that the smoke isn't on the top layer anymore.  And if you look really close it isn't heavy smoke either. 


Macbrea


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 26, 2002)

As to the salve, It isn't that powerful.  It heals 1d8 points of damage.  At this level the average fighter is swinging for 1d10+8 damage.  The ones we have in this game are swinging much harder.

Macbrea


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 26, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *Yes, the bars provided cover. 1/4 cover per set of bars. So 1/2 for shooting through two sets. Which was +4 to Meme's ac.  From the unshielded side a 27 hits even with the AC bonus. Also, people may notice that the smoke isn't on the top layer anymore.  And if you look really close it isn't heavy smoke either.
> 
> 
> Macbrea *




What about my haste bonus?



> He gains a +4 haste bonus to AC. He loses this bonus whenever he would lose a dodge bonus.
> 
> He can jump one and a half times as far as normal. This increase counts as an enhancement bonus.
> 
> Haste dispels and counters slow.




Wow, I forgot I could jump farther than normal.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 26, 2002)

Gah!. That means Kanyano's first arrow hit the bars. And won't be counted against your.  Darn, modifiers!


Macbrea


----------



## Number47 (Feb 26, 2002)

I don't think the haste bonus to jumping stackes with your Jump spell, however.


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 26, 2002)

Number47 said:
			
		

> *I don't think the haste bonus to jumping stackes with your Jump spell, however. *




That's fine.  The AC is a little more important to me than jumping.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 27, 2002)

Ah, Round 8 action: Kind of:


There is alot of silence from the air. 


Map is the same as before.

Turn belongs to Single Malt.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 27, 2002)

Round 8 action:

Single malt tosses his shield in the air and it floats about him. Then casts a spell on himself and moves. 

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round8.html

Turn belongs to Vilhelm.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 27, 2002)

Round 8 action:

There is a deafening silence as Vilhelm moves about invisibly. Neither Single Malt or Meme manage to spot him. 


Lisa picks up the longsword dropped by her companion and tosses it upto him. Who catches it.  She then casts a spell on herself. 

Map is same link as above. 


Turn belongs to Meme.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 27, 2002)

Round 8 action: 

Meme begins to cast and notices the sound of a breeze pass by him from a sword. (Roll: Nat 1)
Meme finishes casting a spell and sticky webs fill the pit area.

Meme still has a haste action to do.


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round8.html


Turn is still Meme's


----------



## evileeyore (Feb 28, 2002)

Whoooooooooosh!!

Nothing but air...  Grrrrrrr!

Nothing to see folks, move along, come on keep moving, nothing to see...

TTFN

Damn Nat Ones...


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 28, 2002)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> *Whoooooooooosh!!
> 
> Nothing but air...  Grrrrrrr!
> 
> ...




Damn, you're lucky Macbrea doesn't have a critical failure table or something. You shoulda dropped your sword or something.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 28, 2002)

clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Damn, you're lucky Macbrea doesn't have a critical failure table or something. You shoulda dropped your sword or something. *




Been running it pretty much by the rules. I am alittle lax on drawing a scroll from a scroll organizer but thats about it.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 28, 2002)

Round 8 Action:

Meme raises his hands and gestures! There is a crackle of energy then its absorbed by the Plate mail that Meme is wearing. Cussing, he jumps off the ledge.

Dondarrian picks up the bow and arrows, tossing them onto the ledge while he climbs up to the top. Kanyano appear to help him. 

Kalintir snatches up the bow and arrows at his feet and places the quiver on his back. Then glares at the webs that have traped him into a corner. Hoping to use them as alittle cover for a bit.


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round8.html


End of Round 8



Top of the round belongs to Kanyano.


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 28, 2002)

> Meme raises his hands and gestures! There is a crackle of energy then its absorbed by the Plate mail that Meme is wearing. Cussing, he jumps off the ledge





???


My own set of plate mail absorbed my spell?

What am I missing?


----------



## Mal-2 (Feb 28, 2002)

clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> *
> My own set of plate mail absorbed my spell?
> 
> What am I missing? *




Arcane Spell Failure, perhaps?  Or are you casting Stilled spells?

Mal-2


----------



## clockworkjoe (Feb 28, 2002)

Mal-2 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Arcane Spell Failure, perhaps?  Or are you casting Stilled spells?
> 
> Mal-2 *




All of my spells should be used with still spell feat...I mentioned that much earlier in an email to macbrea.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 28, 2002)

It is impossible for you to cast a still spell during a hasted partial round.  The lightning bolt was cast as an arcane spell during a partial round.  With no metamagic feats applied to it.


----------



## Macbrea (Feb 28, 2002)

Round 9 action:

Kanyano kneels behind the corpses of the two dead elves in front of him and hands his longbow to Dondarrian. At that point he applies some healing salve to his wounds.  (health +4)

Varus relaxes and applies a touch more healing salve to his wounds. (health +3)


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round9.html

Round belongs to Garion.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 1, 2002)

Round 9 Action:

Garion stays perfectly still. Only breathing lightly!

Map is the same as above.

Turn belongs to Single Malt.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 1, 2002)

Round 9 action:

Single Malt moves forward and cast a spell on himself. Then he quickly casts another spell on himself. 

Map is : http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round9.html


Turn belongs to Vilhelm.


----------



## cstrube (Mar 1, 2002)

Booya!!

Take that you sneaky spellcasting barrister!!

Hehe...


Okay, all you out there drinking potions, kneeling, or hiding:  Let's get it on!!!   The prep rounds are over, let's light this arena up!!


Hmmm, following that rousing spiel I expect Single Malt to light me up with a Pillar of Fire from his inferior godling... (hehe)

Burn baby, Burn!!!


TTFN


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 1, 2002)

*Grrrrrr*

Damn, that last post was me.... My roommate was already logged in and I forgot to pay attention to subtleties like _USERNAME_....

Grrrrrr, next time more attention to detial shall be paid!

Now you may return to your regularly scheduled fighting....

TTFN


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 1, 2002)

Round 9 action:

There is a puff of sand on the south side of Meme. In an attempt to defend himself he sticks up his longsword out to the side of him.
(Spot vs Hide:21  vs 3 Effect: Spotted but no pinpoint. AoO attack: 12 Miss)

Suddenly, Meme acts as if he has collided with something, he is thrown backward through the glowing wall......
As Meme crosses the glowing field there is a bit of sparkling as all the magic is drawn from his items.
(Bull rush VvM: 21 vs 11 Effect: pushes him backwards (max 15 feet)) 


Lisa delays a moment to allow Meme to get out of the way.

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round9.html


Turn belongs to Meme.


Game note: All spells and some magic items on Meme have been drained of magic by the Mord's wall.  The player of Meme needs to check character sheet for items that have lost magical abilities.


----------



## clockworkjoe (Mar 1, 2002)

Just curious, but did any of my area dispel magics have  a chance to knock down one of the disjunction walls ala the walls of fire? Since they aren't normally allowed to be permanent, I wondered if that was possible.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 1, 2002)

You will notice there are small pillars at the ends of each glowing field.  They are magic items.  And therefor not effected by the area effect dispels. 



Round 9 action: 

Angered Meme steps out of the wall and draws forth a wand. Raises it and waves it at the air to the west. Suddenly, it jumps to life an a 10ft wide bolt of lighting strikes the area that Vilhelm is in. (Roll: 23 Effect: saved for half damage Damage: 27 (13)) Splitters of stone go up as the lightning strikes the wall.

Lisa having waited for Meme to move moves forward and casts a spell on the thin air, which is Vilhelm (Roll: 31 Effect: save)
Then she rushes head long into the hidden vilhelm. Vilhelm swings his sword at her in response. (Roll:  37*(confirmed) Damage: 27) 
Lisa pushes on vilhelm (Roll LvV: 18 vs 22) but doesn't seem able to move the invisible foe. 

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round9.html

Turn belongs to Dondarrian.


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 1, 2002)

Damn, I thought Wands were subject to Mord Dis...   Grrrr, turns out that they are just "spell storage devices"... (as per DMG 2071)

I wonder, do scrolls fall under the same classification?

"A scroll is a spell (or a collection of spells) that has been stored in written form."  (DMG 1991)

Hmmmm, if so I am less worried about being pushed through the Mord Dis Wall...

But either way, prepare to feel my sword Meme!

And, Lisa you can wait your turn, baby!

TTFN


----------



## Number47 (Mar 1, 2002)

I imagine that they are all magic items, but each gets a Will saving throw. The wand must have simply made the save. I hope for Meme's sake that he had a great Will save.


----------



## clockworkjoe (Mar 1, 2002)

Macbrea hasn't specified if I can still cast spells or not, from my spells per day thingie.

The SRD description doesn't mention to my knowledge but I could be wrong.

Anyone know?


----------



## Number47 (Mar 2, 2002)

Disjunction doesn't affect your mind. You shouldn't have any problem with spells uncast yet.


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 2, 2002)

I think that wands and scrolls are being ruled as non-magical for purposes of Mord Dis (as Mord Dis doesn't allow a will save...)

TTFN

Editted for ID10T errors made wilst posting....


----------



## Number47 (Mar 2, 2002)

Disjunction absolutely does allow for a Will save for magic items. Spells and spell effects are canceled without a save, but magic items get a Will save of either their owner, or their own (2 + half caster level).


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 2, 2002)

D'oh...

I should stop being so lazy and actually go check the rules before posting...

Hrmmmm, so Macbrea are scrolls and wands potential magic (thus not affected by Mord Dis) or actuall magic (and thusly afforded a save)?

I wouldn't mind knowing before I flee through the blue glowing wall...

TTFN


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 2, 2002)

And one more thing...

Macbrea your rules link now points to C:\geosite\GoD2CC.html, which I fear is not the actuall rules page...

TTFN


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 2, 2002)

The items that he had made their savings through as if they where magic items.  A spell casters spells per day isn't effected because you will notice it says  Save: Will (object negates) as the save. Which means that objects get a save. And spells and spell like effects on the person at the time are taken off. 
This means that some items made it while others just went away.  That wand was a decent caster level wander and therefor made its save.  Not many items make a save going through the field but it is possible to have some items do it.  Meme can attest to that. He lost over 9/10th of his magic items. 


Macbrea


And yes you may cast freely. 

By the way, what are you talking about on the rules? Seems the link works fine for me.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 2, 2002)

Round 9 action:

Dondarrian snaps a shot off from the bow at the elf but the arrow gets caught up in the web. 
Then he reloads and sends another shot at Lisa. 
(Elf: Roll: 22 Effect: Hit cover Lisa:Roll: 27*(no confirm) Damage: 4) 

Kalintr steps onto the ledge and fires an arrow at Kanyano, which hits. (Roll: 21 Damage: 3)


The wizards put up their last walls of fire and sit back and relax for the show.



End of Round 9!

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round9.html


Kanyano is at the top of round 10.


----------



## Agladan (Mar 2, 2002)

That was really cool Vilhelm! When push comes to shove...


----------



## Mal-2 (Mar 3, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *By the way, what are you talking about on the rules? Seems the link works fine for me. *




Er, well, it probably would 

The link currently on the page points to file:///C:/geosite/GoD2CC.html when it probably ought to point to http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GoD2CC.html

Mal-2


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 4, 2002)

Ok, will change it.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 4, 2002)

Round 10 Action:

Kanyano applies healing salve to himself. (Health +3)

Varus pulls off his left boot and dumps then sand out...then quickly puts it back on. 


Map for round 10: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round10.html


Turn belongs to Garion.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 5, 2002)

Round 10 action:

Garion is very quiet.

Map is still the same

Round belongs to Single Malt


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 5, 2002)

Round 10 action:

Single malt jumps down from the the ledge and moves next to Lisa and Meme!
He then attacks the air between them and the glowing wall.
(Roll: 29, 32  Concealment: 72%, 78% Damage: 10, 17 Total: 27 damage to vilhelm)

Map:  http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round10.html

Round belongs to Vilhelm!


----------



## clockworkjoe (Mar 5, 2002)

Huzzah! 

Good show ole chap


----------



## Number47 (Mar 5, 2002)

Wow! That Garion is just being an ass-kicking _machine!_

Wonder what he's really up to?


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 5, 2002)

Double Death in the arena!

Round 10 action:

Vilhelm swings at Lisa and hits.
(Roll: 32*(confirm) Damage:38)
Lisa falls to the ground in a heap, blood running from her lips.
With a mighty cleave he strikes Meme!
(Roll: 26 Damage: 19)
Then strikes at Meme again. Killing him instantly!
(Roll: 26*(confirm) Damage: 48)

Kalintir noticing his masters death signals that he cannot do anything about it and is teleported out.


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round10.html

Turn belongs to Dondarrian!


----------



## Agladan (Mar 5, 2002)

Wow! 
Impressive, Vilhelm!


----------



## Conaill (Mar 5, 2002)

Wow indeed!  Well, that sure cleaned up the battlefield a bit.

[BTW, Macbrea: Meme should be listed as "eviscerated", not "envisorated". Unless the pieces left of him are small enough to fit inside a visor, I guess. ]


----------



## clockworkjoe (Mar 6, 2002)

Just curious, but how did he get three attacks with no haste?

level 10 characters have at best +10/+5 as far as I know..


----------



## Conaill (Mar 6, 2002)

clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> *Just curious, but how did he get three attacks with no haste?*




Cleave. 

"_With a mighty cleave he strikes Meme!_"


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 6, 2002)

Conaill said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cleave.
> 
> "With a mighty cleave he strikes Meme!" *




Very perceptive. And correct.


Turn 10 Action:

Dondarrian fires two arrows into the dirt right on the other side of the glowing field.  The target he was aiming for seems to have moved.

End of Round 10

Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## clockworkjoe (Mar 6, 2002)

Is it ok if I post the link to my character sheet? Might as well let the people know 

This was one hell of an informative game! I learned a lot about 3e tactics and mechanics. Anyway, my post game analysis:

THINGS I DID WRONG:

1. I had a weak overall character concept and strategy. 

2. I did not seriously anticipate anti magic fields, 9th level spells, and dust of disapperance.

3. I failed to consider how the arena's terrain affected my overall strategy. It favors fighters over casters and I just ignored that. 

4. I didn't spend my money wisely. I should have given my followers some alchemist fire or something more than basic gear.

5. I was too aggressive, especially at the end. By jumping in the middle of the map,  I made myself too vulnerable. 

6. I had a poor understanding of the rules before I started. 

THINGS THAT WENT WRONG AND I HAD NO CONTROL OVER

1. Repel wood. Owie. My poor little elves.

2. Starting next to Dabbil, thus making a big ugly dog pile.

3. Getting bullrushed. Ow. 

Anyway, great game! I just hope one of the vile enchanters wins


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 6, 2002)

Don't worry Clockworkjoe, it happens to us all...eventually...some just sooner than others.  Casters were a bit strong and melee fighters would have a hard time without terrain help.  As for the mords disjunction spell, you really wanted to get away from those.  (or flying over them *snicker*)


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't mind if you post your class combo. But would prefer you don't post your items. As those items are still in the game. 


Conceptually, wise my biggest problem with your choices have to do with the fact that you had a positive energy cleric prepare healing spells.  So, you know....she could just spontanous cast those.


----------



## clockworkjoe (Mar 6, 2002)

Character clases:
Paladin 1/sorcerer 8

I really got my charisma bonus to work for me! I got the paladin divine grace bonus, sorcerer spell bonus and the leadership bonus. Too bad my idea of a plate mail wearing caster didn't work out.  I shouldn't have wasted exp on making magic items. 




> Conceptually, wise my biggest problem with your choices have to do with the fact that you had a positive energy cleric prepare healing spells. So, you know....she could just spontanous cast those




I thought spontaneously casting them would make them less effective. Or at least it was when I was choosing spells.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 6, 2002)

Round 11 action:

Kanyano applies healing salve to his wounds. (+5 health) And begins to sniff the air.

Varus removes his other boot and dumps the sand out it, then quickly puts it back on.

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round11.html

Turn belongs to Garion!


----------



## green slime (Mar 6, 2002)

clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> *Is it ok if I post the link to my character sheet? Might as well let the people know
> 
> This was one hell of an informative game! I learned a lot about 3e tactics and mechanics.  *




Same applies for most of us, I think.



			
				clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> Anyway, my post game analysis:
> 
> THINGS I DID WRONG:
> 
> 1. I had a weak overall character concept and strategy. [/B]




Somehow, I'd disagree slightly. Once I'd realised what character you where playing (paladin/sorcerer) it occured to me how much bonus you get to your saves. I spent a LARGE number of feats, improving my saves, and it occurs to me, your saves were probably equal to mine, if not better. 



			
				clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> 2. I did not seriously anticipate anti magic fields, 9th level spells, and dust of disapperance.[/B]




Well, you should have anticipated dust of disapearance, as it appeared in Doc Midnites show. Antimagic field wasn't/isn't too much of a hastle, unless you rely SOLELY on magic to cause damage. However, those ninth level spells had me worried, right up until the only player left in the game who could handle them made his move. Well done Agladan! (otherwise the game would have been over by now...)



			
				clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> 3. I failed to consider how the arena's terrain affected my overall strategy. It favors fighters over casters and I just ignored that.
> [/B]




I don't know... I feel that in some respects casters have an advantage compared to archers, who seem totally screwed by the lack of clear fire. A well placed fire ball could have done marvelous things....



			
				clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> 4. I didn't spend my money wisely. I should have given my followers some alchemist fire or something more than basic gear.
> [/B]




I don't really know what you gave them, or what you spent your money on. The one person who has impressed me with his item choices is Agladan, who seems to have spent far too much time scheming up devious ideas that he hopes I'll let him use in our private game!



			
				clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> 5. I was too aggressive, especially at the end. By jumping in the middle of the map,  I made myself too vulnerable.
> [/B]




Be aggresive is ALWAYS a drawback in this kind of game, as you then appear to threaten EVERYBODY.



			
				clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> 6. I had a poor understanding of the rules before I started.
> [/B]




No comment. You seemed to be doing OK, until the wondering machine of death appeared from the Ethereal and started slaughtering everybody...



			
				clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> THINGS THAT WENT WRONG AND I HAD NO CONTROL OVER
> 
> 1. Repel wood. Owie. My poor little elves.
> [/B]




Agladan... Like I said, he has too much time on his hands.



			
				clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> 2. Starting next to Dabbil, thus making a big ugly dog pile.
> [/B]




At least you didn't start IN the dog pile like poor Doc Midnite.



			
				clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> 3. Getting bullrushed. Ow.
> [/B]




Nope. You SHOULD have seen this coming, and stayed well away from those Mord' Disjunc Walls.



			
				clockworkjoe said:
			
		

> Anyway, great game! I just hope one of the vile enchanters wins  [/B]




I second your first sentiment, but I refute your concluding statement. I'm betting Kanyano has a trick or two up his sleeve yet...

MY biggest mistake was underestimating Vilhelm (whom had convinced me through his actions that he was a cleric). My first mistake was not purchasing a potion of haste... With that single potion, I would be alive and more than well... Indeed I would be enjoying my own little universe... I'll explain my plan should any care to listen, once this battle is done.

For what its worth, I was cleric 9.


----------



## Number47 (Mar 6, 2002)

I was a Bard10. The only real mistake I think I made was being too overeager. Garion did a good thing by really exploiting a small weakness of my dependence on my cohort. Got some REALLY bad luck. Scroll not only exploding, but doing very high damage.

Things I could have done better: not been so determined to get fourth level spells available, and spent a level for making magic items. Should have taken at least one level of cleric! I really, really could have used the luck domain power.

What I'm going to remember from here on out is, if you see a rat with a rock around it's head, pop it with Mordenkainen's Disjunction as soon as possible! Don't wait for that rat to use its' rock. Also, remember to get more Limited Wish scrolls. You'll find a reason you want them. Either take a higher level healing spell, or have a better healing potion available, even if you don't really believe anyone can hurt you.

The biggest lesson I think I taught others is "Don't underesimate the bard!" Shafted my foot.


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 6, 2002)

green slime said:
			
		

> *MY biggest mistake was underestimating Vilhelm (whom had convinced me through his actions that he was a cleric). *




I am a Cleric...  as well as a few other things...



> No comment. You seemed to be doing OK, until the wondering machine of death appeared from the Ethereal and started slaughtering everybody...




Wandering!  Wandering!  I'll have you know I've been rather focused and moving with clear objectives...  Okay, so those objects change from round to round...  Heck if you ask my regular group I've played Vilhelm down right Lawful (which is absolutely new terrain for me!)

TTFN

PS:  I'll post my biggest mistakes and concept after Kanyano or Varus wipe me out... If Single Malt lets it get that far...


Edited for idiot coding errors...  And I almost forgot:
Yeah!  I've been upgraded from "guy in his own Universe" to "wandering machine of death"...  Yeah!

Vilhelm-A (appears on Vilhelm's right shoulder): Yeah Vilhelm, you'r the greatest!
V-B (appears on his left shoulder): Yeah, Vilhelm you'r a Wandering Machine of Death!
Vilhelm: He-he, that’s right I'm a genius!!

(the editor wishes to apologize for the baaad Tenchi Muyo reference...  Those responsible have been fed to the Llamas...)


----------



## clockworkjoe (Mar 6, 2002)

> Nope. You SHOULD have seen this coming, and stayed well away from those Mord' Disjunc Walls.





hmm, you're right. I didn't read up on the bull rushing rules and didn't think he would be able to push more than one or two spaces. My mistake and I paid for it.


----------



## green slime (Mar 6, 2002)

I think its pretty amazing that with all the dice throwing going on, we (the dead) got defeated by what basically amounts to stupidity on our own part... (even if Vilhelm got lucky with that critical... mumble, mumble, mumble, I gonna have words with that armourer when he gets to Hades....)


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 6, 2002)

Personally, the game has been running pretty smoothly.  Even though, Agladan is on in the mornings and Sollir in the evenings.....heh.


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 6, 2002)

green slime said:
			
		

> *I think its pretty amazing that with all the dice throwing going on, we (the dead) got defeated by what basically amounts to stupidity on our own part... (even if Vilhelm got lucky with that critical... mumble, mumble, mumble, I gonna have words with that armourer when he gets to Hades....) *




Yeah I have gotten pretty good rolls (something 3 out of 4 are criticals instead of 1 in 4... but all my misses have been like rolls of one or two on the dice...)...

But then if everyone wants to line up next to the Mordy Wall, I have no problem pushing them in 

TTFN

PS:  Macbrea whose body is in G7?  I thought I killed Midnight in G5...  If it is an Elf why bother putting him there?  Or is it just place holding until the web moves and Midnight can return to G5?


----------



## Agladan (Mar 6, 2002)

The good Dr Midnight's remains was plundered of a rapier and a potionbelt (by the elf you slew the next round) and then shoved through the disjunction field ending up in G7.


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 6, 2002)

Ahh, I had forgotten about that action...   Damn.

TTFN


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 6, 2002)

Current Body Count:

Kanyano (Agladan): 12 elves, 1 halfling
Varus (Mal2): 0, nothing, noone
Garion (Sollir Furryfoot): 0, zip, nada
SingleMalt (SingleMalt): 0, zilch, nichts
Vilhelm (evileeyore): 2 elves, Dr Midnight, Veridan, Lisa, Meme
Dondarrian (kitoy): 1 elf
Meme (clockworkjoe): 2 halflings, 1 Dabbil
Veridan (greenslime): 3 direbats
Dr Midnight (Dr.Midnight): 2 halflings, 1 elf
Dabbil (Number47): 3 elves



Okay, enough for now

TTFN


----------



## green slime (Mar 7, 2002)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> *Current Body Count:
> 
> Kanyano (Agladan): 12 elves, 1 halfling
> Varus (Mal2): 0, nothing, noone
> ...




HEY! Going on the Challenge Rating of things defeated, I'm in third place*! Yeehaw! Go Veridan! 

*Meme didn't really do Dribble in, it was one of his elves...


----------



## Agladan (Mar 7, 2002)

That accounts for 19 out of 22 dead elves and 5 out of 9 dead halflings. One surviving elf was teleported out to join Lisa and 14 grieving halflings. I suspect one elf unaccounted for fell to the Ghele's beam of light (laserbeam?) and the remaining fallen elves and halflings did each other in.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 7, 2002)

Wow, you people have way to much time on your hands!....ok, I am still waiting on Garion's turn!


----------



## Number47 (Mar 7, 2002)

Garion remains completely still and silent? Just a guess.


----------



## Agladan (Mar 7, 2002)

Heh! Then Garion will do more by not posting as he will automatically refocus.  Actually Macbrea, 24 hours have already passed since you posted Varus action (yesterday 3:03 PM)... nudge, nudge.

What is this ranting about me having too much time on my hands - I am a very busy part-time medical student! It is just that this game is so damned addictive!


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 7, 2002)

Agladan said:
			
		

> *That accounts for 19 out of 22 dead elves and 5 out of 9 dead halflings. One surviving elf was teleported out to join Lisa and 14 grieving halflings. I suspect one elf unaccounted for fell to the Ghele's beam of light (laserbeam?) and the remaining fallen elves and halflings did each other in. *




I was just posting actual kills and to whom they went...  If a few elves and halflings got lost... well we might just find them in the corners if we look hard enough...

It was difficult with the elves in the begining as sometimes Macbrea didn't post exactly which elves died, also elf 13 or 14 died a couple of times...  In the end I just counted the total dead, but I admitt it was a quick count and I might have missed one or two-especially the elf/halfling puppy pile, that was messy...

TTFN

Matt


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 8, 2002)

Round 11 action:

Garion stays very quiet.

Single malt steps toward the wall and swings twice at the air.
(Roll: 29, 25 Concealment: 81%(hit), 26% (Miss) Damage:13)

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round11.html

Turn belongs to Dondarrian.


----------



## cstrube (Mar 8, 2002)

Hey Macbrea,

You skipped over Vilhelm the Cruel.


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 8, 2002)

Hey yeah, what about the "Wandering Machine of Death"?!?!?

I should get to hit Single Malt back... He hit me first...

TTFN


----------



## Single Malt (Mar 8, 2002)

Did not! .......um OK so I did then.....


----------



## Agladan (Mar 8, 2002)

I don't really understand the reason for the concealment checks Single Malt has had to make. Is there something wrong with his True Sight or are Vilhelm using some strange unknown  item to appear fuzzy (though perhaps not cuddly  ) even before someone with true sight?

Currently confusedly curious...


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 8, 2002)

I used DoD (Dust of Disappearance) which states defeats all methods to see invisible...  MacBrea ruled that not even the vaunted True Sight can penetrate it...  which is way Garion and I are corpus non gratus (or something that means not viewable )

TTFN

EvilE


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 8, 2002)

evileeyore said:
			
		

> *Hey yeah, what about the "Wandering Machine of Death"?!?!?
> 
> I should get to hit Single Malt back... He hit me first...
> 
> TTFN *





Yah, Yah, you were invisibile thats why I didn't see you!


Ok, will be Vilhelms turn!


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 8, 2002)

Dust of Disappearance

This dust looks just like dust of appearance and is typically stored in the same manner. A creature or object touched by it becomes invisible (as improved invisibility). Normal vision can’t see dusted creatures or objects,  *nor can they be detected by magical means, including see invisibility or invisibility purge. * Dust of appearance, however, does reveal people and objects made invisible by dust of disappearance. Other factors, such as sound and smell, also allow possible detection.

The improved invisibility bestowed by the dust lasts for 2d10 minutes (1d10+10 if sprinkled carefully upon an object).

Caster Level: 7th; Prerequisites: Craft Wondrous Item, improved invisibility; Market Price: 3,500 gp; Weight: -.


The italisizing is my doing. But as that currently reads this single dose, 3500 gps item cannot be seen by any magic means.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 8, 2002)

Round 11 Action:

Suddenly, Single Malt is struck from the North side of him. Then there is a sound of a blade missing its mark. 
(Roll: 31,14 Damage: 22) 

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round11.html

Turn now belongs to Dondarrian!


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 8, 2002)

Round 11 Action:

Dondarrian fires two arrows into the sand just short of where Single malt is standing. 

Map same as above.


End of Round 11!

Turn belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 8, 2002)

Hey Single Malt why don't we just stand here trading blows.

Lets see in 3 out of four hits you've done 30 points of damage.

I've hit once out of twice and done 22 points of damage.

So you on average do 7.5 damage per swing, or 10 points per hit.

I do 11 points per swing, or 22 per hit...


Heh, I like that math...

TTFN

PS:  Hey Dondarion, what the h#ll do you think your doing?  You want some next?  Punk... D )


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 8, 2002)

Round 12 actions:

Kanyano reaches onto his bandoleer and pulls off a small round object. Then starts chipping away with the flint and his gauntlet. The object sparks and begins to sputter. At that point he hands it to Dondarrian. 

Varus tosses his scythe up onto the ledge above him and then jumps up and pulls himself onto the ledge.

Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round12.html


Turn belongs to Garion


----------



## Conaill (Mar 8, 2002)

Woohoo! Go Varus!


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 9, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *Varus tosses his scythe up onto the ledge above him and then jumps up and pulls himself onto the ledge.
> *




AHHHHH!  It can move!  (shaking in terror)

Actually quite interested to see what the caged rat is going to do...

TTFN


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 9, 2002)

Round 12 action:


Garion quietly floats about. 


Map is same as above link.


Turn belongs to Single Malt


----------



## green slime (Mar 9, 2002)

C'mon Single Malt!!

I'm expecting you to uphold the honour of all Clerics now!

Show that laughing peacock the true meaning of _Blindness_ or better yet  _Hold Monster_!

You gotta have something more in your bag of tricks??


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 10, 2002)

Laughing Peacock??

I hope your not talking about me.  'Cause then I'd have to go Ethereal and kill you again... or at least desecrate your corpse... mmmmmm, corpse desecration.....

And hey what is this about upholding the honor of Clerics?  I'm a Cleric too...

Enuff trash talking, let's get it on!

TTFN


----------



## Single Malt (Mar 10, 2002)

Sorry about the delay guys, but I'm making a real effort to stay out of the office during weekends, which is not easy when you add this game to impatient managers and demanding customers (and as you can see from the date I'm failing miserably). Just posted my actions to Macbrea so we're rolling again.

Green Slime: I'm doing my very best to uphold the honour of Clerics, but the damned fella is invisible. My bag of tricks isn't quite empty yet, but I don't want to waste the contents on missed concealment rolls.

Evileeyore: I'll be happy to continue the slug-it-out-match if you promise to stop moving and start bleeding so I can see where you are


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 11, 2002)

Round 12 action: 

Single malt swings at the air to his northwest and then follows through to his west. (Roll: 29 Concealment: 100% (hit) Damage: 11)
Then Single Malt takes a step toward the wall of fire.

Map: 
http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round12.html

Turn belongs to Vilhelm.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 11, 2002)

Round 12 action:

Single malt is struck twice by an invisible target, he reels from the blows but is still standing. 
(Roll: 26, 25*(no confirm) Damage: 49)

Dondarrian takes a step forward the throws the bomb in his hands. It does quite land where he was aiming but the blast of sand seems to catch his target anyways.
(Roll: -1  Effect: Missed square N9 hit square N10 Saves: Single Malt: 19 (failed) Vilhelm: 15 (fail) Damage: 6)


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round12.html

End of round 12!

Top of round 13

Round belongs to Kanyano!


----------



## Single Malt (Mar 11, 2002)

<NBA Commentator voice> OK there's only 6 seconds left of this ballgame here at the Bar With No Name .....Kanyano bringing it up the floor.....he looks around.......head fakes Dabbil and drives down the lane, beautiful.....but Ghaele is there.....Kanyano kicks it out to Dondarrion.....DONDARRION FOR THE WIIIIIIIIN...NO GOOD and we're headed for OT and what an exiting night it is!!! </NBA Commentator voice>

Ouch, ouch, OUCH!! Man, that Vilhelm swings a mean bastard sword. And then there's Osama bin Jordan up to the north wreaking havoc among the idiots without cover. Things are looking grim indeed.

Macbrea: I'll assume that your lack of response to my question means my initial assumption was correct. Now there's a fact that won't help me much...


----------



## Mal-2 (Mar 12, 2002)

When it's my turn, Varus will pick his scythe up from the marble ledge (MEA), step south (to C-2, free) and begin inspecting the wall of force.

Mal-2


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 12, 2002)

Single Malt said:
			
		

> Macbrea: I'll assume that your lack of response to my question means my initial assumption was correct. Now there's a fact that
> won't help me much... [/B]





The Hps damage taken of Vilhelm is correct.  What you will notice is a couple of turns back he had Aid +7 which dropped to Aid +0.  Since, a person cannot heal the temp points granted by aid. Seven of those hps cannot be recovered and were therefor just removed from his totals.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 12, 2002)

Round 13 action:

Kanyano steps forward and accepts the longbow from Dondarrian's hands. Kanyano then fires two arrows.
One arrow rickochets off the the mithril bars, the second lands in the sand short of Single malt.
(Roll: 25, 14 Effect: first arrow hits cover, second just misses)
He then crouches down. 

Varus leans down and picks up his scythe. Then steps over,  knocks on the wall of force, and inspects the marble floor it set upon.


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round13.html

Turn belongs to Garion!


----------



## Agladan (Mar 12, 2002)

Aaargh - Darn low rolls!!!

The jar was almost out of whiskey...


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 12, 2002)

Round 13 action:

Garion stays very quiet!


Map is the same as above


Turn belongs to Single Malt.


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 12, 2002)

Quote Macbrea: "Garion stays very quiet!"

Wow.  I really expected a Fireball.  Well I guess I'll just have to take the oportunity to _Heal_...
 

TTFN


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 12, 2002)

Why Single Malt, thats exactly what I want you to do, you are on my team anyways...


----------



## Number47 (Mar 12, 2002)

I certainly didn't expect Garion to cast a Fireball. He's stated a couple times that he doesn't know any "boom" spells. He might just be hiding out, to take on the last person standing, but I suspect he's doing something. Something sneaky.


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 13, 2002)

Ya know Number47 you might have a point...

Of course if I were a caster, I'ld talk about how I haven't got any "boomers", use up my Dominates, Suggestions, and such, then unleash the big guns in the last few rounds... or at least when it seemed mathematically advantageous...  but I am sneaky and underhanded, afterall I conned Veridan into thinking I was "just" a Cleric, heh-heh...

Well, we'll see how it goes from here... I really did expect to have finished Single Malt off by now.  The dice haven't gone completely my way with him (I think I've only crit'ed once on him, and missed like twice... shrug it all evens out in the end)

TTFN

Editted as follows: Wow, I haven't even crit'ed Single Malt at all.  Lucky such-and-such, grrr, mumble... out of 4 attacks I've only hit 3 times, hmmm, maybe I should stop Power Attacking?  Nah I like the rush that comes of doing 20+ damage a hit, hehe...

As a side note, in actually campiagn games I almost always play Rogues or Rogue/Somethings, so I am not used to the feeling of power that comes with the ability to dish HUGE, VAST amounts of damage.  Maybe I'll have to play a mage someday


----------



## clockworkjoe (Mar 13, 2002)

Number47 said:
			
		

> *I certainly didn't expect Garion to cast a Fireball. He's stated a couple times that he doesn't know any "boom" spells. He might just be hiding out, to take on the last person standing, but I suspect he's doing something. Something sneaky. *




I bet he's just holding his actions in reserve, waiting for someone to make a move he can react to. He can't dominate or charm anyone except his team mate so far and he obviously can't do much else.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 13, 2002)

Round 13 action:


Single malt swings wildly at the squares to his northeast and east. He doesn't seem to hit anything.
After that he steps directly into the wall of fire and is obscured by the wall.


Map: http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round13.html

Turn belongs to Vilhelm.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 13, 2002)

Round 13 action:

There is a muttering of a spell somewhere by the L shaped platform and suddenly Vilhelm is healed. (Health +63)

Map http://www.geocities.com/macbrea/GoD3Images/GOD2Round13.html


Turn belongs to Dondarrian.


----------



## evileeyore (Mar 13, 2002)

OOC:   Vilhelm isn't really shouting this out... but a little insight into his thoughts...

Vilhelm: You may live for now Single Malt!  You have proven a most challenging adversary.  I underestimated your resilience.  Until we cross weapons again.  Now where did I put that scroll of "Power Word Kill Single Malt", ahh yes, here it is.  Lets see, "Power Word Kill Singed Malt"!?!?!  Damn I must have switched them by mistake, GRRRRRR!

hehehehehe

Well it was very fun beating on you Single, until next time.  Right now I've got a Rat to go smack around... Can't let that Ghaele go to waste now can I?

TTFN


----------



## Single Malt (Mar 13, 2002)

Well, Vilhelm that's what you get for having so many similarly named enemies  and what can I say...I'm built to last. Ditto on the compliment BTW, the fight suddenly turned ugly on me when you disposed of Meme and Lisa in one fell swoop. I was counting on them to at the very least help me pinpoint you. One on one, against an opponent that would be extremely challenging even if he was visible, doesn't sound too good....

Too bad for the anti-magic snipers though, they just ran out of targets


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 14, 2002)

By the way I will need Dondarrian's turn again. As the action I was given isn't quite possible.


----------



## Victim (Mar 14, 2002)

Single Malt said:
			
		

> *Well, Vilhelm that's what you get for having so many similarly named enemies  and what can I say...I'm built to last. Ditto on the compliment BTW, the fight suddenly turned ugly on me when you disposed of Meme and Lisa in one fell swoop. I was counting on them to at the very least help me pinpoint you. One on one, against an opponent that would be extremely challenging even if he was visible, doesn't sound too good....
> 
> Too bad for the anti-magic snipers though, they just ran out of targets  *




Well, it's not like the AMF snipers were hitting anyone in the first place.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 14, 2002)

I think the main goal of the snipers was to suggest that the person probably wasn't in that square.


----------



## Macbrea (Mar 14, 2002)

OK, have reached 200 messages...will start a new thread.


The new thread is http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6988


----------



## Victim (Dec 16, 2002)

Bump


----------

